# Update on Hanging space.



## Roy (Apr 13, 2011)

Since last post on lack hanging space being resolved, some medical issues have occured and I've had to start reducing plant numbers. Unfortunately the Paphs, Phrags and other potted plants have had to be reduced dramatically. I'm only keeping the best I have and a few seedlings. To keep the orchid house environment happy I couldn't leave it half empty. The plants I like and have success with that caused my hanging space problem have increased again. Another 17 plants coming next week. No repotting, just water & feed. Just what I need & keep the Dr's happy.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 13, 2011)

Take good care of yourself Roy just as you seem to take good care of your orchids. I hope those medical issues will resolve themselves in the best way.


----------



## Roy (Apr 13, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Take good care of yourself Roy just as you seem to take good care of your orchids. I hope those medical issues will resolve themselves in the best way.



Thanks Shiva, the orchids have been a saving grace lately. Nothing fatal, just very limited in amount of physical movement, a permanent problem.


----------



## Candace (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this Roy:< It's so much better to find them homes. Personally, with my health issues this last year, I lost a lot of plants:<


----------



## Hien (Apr 13, 2011)

A wise decision, Roy. Great that you still have option with hanging the plants
That is true with what Candace said, when one gets into trouble with health, the plants go down hill as well. 
I once had approximately around 700 plants, similarly I had to bring the number down to around 90 now.
Unlike you, I grow them inside the house (I don't have a greenhouse) so I can not simplify to hanging plants .


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your health problems. Hope you feel better soon. I hope the orphan paphs and phrags got a good home.


----------



## Justin (Apr 13, 2011)

Get better soon, Roy. We've missed you on the forums.

i recently have downsized my houseplants--let go many plants i was attached to which was tough but now my orchids will get better/more care.


----------



## emydura (Apr 13, 2011)

Sad to hear that Roy. It must have been hard to let go of so many things you love. I hope the future picks up for you. You still have lots of nice orchids to look after and keep you interested.

David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Roy, well, I hope you at least are OK with your situation. It is tough losing abilities, a thing we all have to face with time. So far my collection hasn't gotten smaller, but I definitely can't keep up the way I used to. I'd imagine a day will come when I really have to pare things down.

Your plants look great. Question, you have your Vandaceous stuff hanging over the others - have you found that to be a problem for the plants below? I worry about rot and disease problems developing over time. I ask because I have very little growing space myself and am always trying to maximize hanging room too! Thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, Roy -- I hope you keep yourself happy! The doctors will follow. I'm sorry to hear that you are experiencing physical difficulties, but glad that you are able to maintain beautiful orchids.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 13, 2011)

Healthy plants! I would hate to have to part with a chunk of my collection.


----------



## paphreek (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautifully grown Vandas, Roy. I hope you are able to keep on the forum as well. I greatly appreciate your knowledge and insights.


----------



## Roy (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words folks, to be brief, I have a problem in my neck/spine area. Non operable but not fatal. I loose up to 70% usage of both arms if I overdo manual work for any length of time. The few Paphs etc I'll end up with I can manage the repotting over a few days. I have a few Phallies & Doritis & Catts that don't need potting yearly. The Vandas etc need only water & food, job done.
No way will I be off the forum, I've found the members here are like family and its great to be able to chat & exchange ideas, even when I get the negative feedback if I say something is rubbish. ( or Blonde jokes )


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Roy...  Hope someone will find a cure for this pretty soon... If you still have any paphs to let go, I'll be interested to take care of them..


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 14, 2011)

Too bad Roy!!!! I wish you a lot of comfort and distraction watching your great Vanda collection spike and bloom!!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 14, 2011)

I am sorry to hear of your health problems. I will pray for your health and keep on growing your plants as you said its a saving grace.

Ramon


----------

